# Béo phì ảnh hưởng như thế nào tới chỉ số IQ của trẻ nhỏ?



## MoonLight (26/5/18)

*Theo một nghiên cứu mới, việc trẻ nhỏ bị thừa cân không chỉ gây ra những những nguy hiểm tới sức khỏe thể chất mà có thể dẫn đến chỉ số IQ bị thấp hơn so với bạn bè cùng lứa tuổi.*

Nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học Mỹ thuộc trường Đại học Brown được thực hiện trong nhiều năm liên tiếp cho thấy trẻ em bị thừa cân có xu hướng đạt được số điểm thấp hơn trong các bài kiểm tra trắc nghiệm về trí thông minh (IQ), đặc biệt là các câu hỏi trong các lĩnh vực lý luận và các câu hỏi yêu cầu có trí nhớ tốt.

Nhưng các tác giả nghiên cứu cho biết, những thay đổi này có thể không đủ rõ ràng để cha mẹ có thể nhận biết được.

“Nếu chỉ nói đến một cá nhân thì mức ảnh hưởng hoàn toàn không đáng chú ý, nhưng nếu tính trên dân số của bất cứ khu vực nào đó thì đây quả không phải là vấn đề nhỏ”, tác giả chính của nghiên cứu, Nan Li cho biết.

“Một sự thay đổi nhỏ trong chỉ số IQ có thể ảnh hưởng đến số lượng học sinh chậm hiểu, số lượng trẻ em có năng khiếu và cuối cùng ở cấp độ dân số, nó có thể ảnh hưởng đến năng suất kinh tế”, cô Li nói.




_Trẻ bị thừa cân sẽ có khả năng bị suy giảm trí thông minh._​ 
Điều quan trọng cần lưu ý là trong khi nghiên cứu tìm thấy mối liên quan giữa cân nặng và trí thông minh, nghiên cứu không được thiết kế để chứng minh mối quan hệ nhân quả.

Nghiên cứu đã khảo sát trọng lượng của 233 trẻ em từ khu vực Cincinnati ở độ tuổi 1 đến 2 – độ tuổi phát triển nhanh của não bộ con người. Trong tổng số các đối tượng nghiên cứu có 167 trẻ có cân nặng tốt và 48 trẻ bị thừa cân.

Sau đó, các nhà nghiên cứu đã so sánh tình trạng cân nặng với chỉ số IQ vào lúc trẻ được 5 tuổi và 8 tuổi. Họ cũng cố gắng kiểm soát dữ liệu để tính toán được các sai số do yếu tố khác có thể góp phần vào chỉ số IQ của trẻ như môi trường giáo dục, cân nặng và tình trạng hôn nhân của người mẹ, giới tính, chủng tộc và tuổi của trẻ.

Cô Li cho biết có một khía cạnh mà trọng lượng dư thừa có thể ảnh hưởng đến trí nhớ và kỹ năng tư duy (còn được gọi là "khả năng nhận thức") của một đứa trẻ.
Theo nghiên cứu trước đó được thực hiện trên động vật gặm nhấm, trọng lượng dư thừa kích hoạt các đường viêm trong toàn bộ cơ thể và não. Tình trạng viêm lan rộng như vậy đã được chứng minh là ảnh hưởng đến việc học không gian và trí nhớ ở các đối tượng nghiên cứu.

Một khả năng khác là trọng lượng dư thừa có thể làm thay đổi kích thích tố thèm ăn. Điều đó có thể làm cho các kích thích tố này hoạt động lấn át sang cả các vùng não có liên quan đến IQ, cô Li nói.




_Béo phì ảnh hưởng như thế nào tới chỉ số IQ của trẻ nhỏ?_​ 
Tiến sĩ Michael Grosso là chủ tịch khoa nhi và giám đốc y khoa của Bệnh viện Huntington, Northwell Health, Huntington, N.Y cho biết nghiên cứu này có một số phát hiện khá “hay ho”.

"Nếu những phát hiện này được khẳng định, mối liên quan nghịch giữa tình trạng thừa cân và khả năng nhận thức ở những trẻ em tuổi này sẽ có ý nghĩa sâu rộng đối với việc chăm sóc trẻ em, đặc biệt là trong tình trạng ngày càng có nhiều trẻ em bị béo phì, "Grosso nói.

Cô Li nói thêm rằng nghiên cứu này cũng một phần giúp cảnh báo choc h mẹ về những tác hại của bệnh béo phì đối với con trẻ để họ có những biện pháp dinh dưỡng phù hợp và khỏe mạnh giành cho con cái.

Các tác giả cho biết trong tương lai họ vẫn còn cần thực hiện nhiều khảo sát và tính toán hơn nữa để có thể chắc chắn về mối quan hệ nghịch giữa tình trạng béo phì và chỉ số IQ của trẻ nhỏ.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------

